
Needed: Avoid Overwhelming Followers’ Streams (e.g., Twitter) - Shakescode
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/07/05/8-ways-to-avoid-overwhelming-your-followers-twitter-stream/
======
compay
Missing from the list: Don't play that stupid spymaster game.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/29/spy-vs-spy-the-
spymaste...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/29/spy-vs-spy-the-spymaster-
backlash-begins-and-twitter-needs-to-fix-it/)

